# CASE International 484



## lawnphysics (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys,


I am trying to figure out a issue with my Grandfathers 484 CASE International tractor. He has just finished plowing a two acre field and had parked the tractor in front of the barn. Him and my father told me the tractor ran great with no problems while plowing. The tractor was idling and for no apparent reason the tractor revved up to high RPM and then back down. The tractor repeated this several times and then just quit running. The tractor can be started back up and will idle normally for a few minutes and then it will repeat this behavior again and quit running.

The diesel tank is lower than it has been in a long time, but there are still 5-7 inches of diesel still in the tank. However, the fuel filter on the right of the tractor (if your sitting on the tractor), was only half full.

I have no idea whats wrong.

Fuel lines stopped up?

Water in the fuel?

Low fuel?

Do these things have a fuel pump?

I really need some direction. So thanks in advance! We have eight more acres to plow this week!


Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum LP! How high did it rev up? Is it possible that there could be a trace of gasoline in the tank, mixed with the diesel? Some sort of sensor like the temp advance? Supposed to run the engine at higher RPMs until the coolant warms up, then backs down to idle. Just to start I suppose until someone has a more better solution, or until I come up with something better.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Low fuel wouldn't make the engine rev up nor would water in the fuel. If the bottom of the fuel tank is lower than the injector pump, it may have an extra fuel lift pump. You say the fuel filter is only half full, leads me to believe there is a restriction in the lines or the tank is not vented. Try idling the tractor with the fuel cover off, if the tractor runs ok, vent in cap maybe plugged. If it doesn't, disconnect the fuel line from the filter on the inlet side, and using compressed air, blow air back to the tank. You may have sucked up some dirt from the tank. Try this first and let us know how you made out. Bye


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k a no of points.

There is no temperature sensor or electronics on this Bosch pump. Most likley cause of the problem is low fuel.

Let me explain!! These tractors are not fitted with a lift pump as the injector pump has an internal transfer pump. This has two functions, a( to draw fuel from the tank to supply the injection system b) to provide internal transfer pressure to allow the hydraulic governor in the injector pump to control engine rpms

Low fuel or momentory lack of fuel as low fuel level in tank sloshes around may allow air to be drawn in which will affect transfer pressure and hence engine speed control hence the surging. 

The transfer pump has a strong suction and it has been known to collapse blocked filters allowing rhe crap in the filter to contaminate the injector pump (very expensive!!!!)

A way around the problem is to keep tank full (should always be full anyway to stop condensation) and to fit as an accessory an electric lift pump like a facet as fitted to 84s tractors fitted with the Seckure Cab where the fuel tank was uhder the cab floor, down side of transmission. 

Hope this answers your query??


----------



## lawnphysics (May 1, 2011)

There is a probability of their being gasoline in the diesel. My grandfather has a very bad habit of just grabbing the empty tanks and filling them up if they are handy. Regardless if they previously had gasoline or diesel in them.


I am going to drain the tank, clean the tank itself out, and replace both filters in the next two days. I am then going to fill the tank up 1/2 full and see what happens. I will also check the tank cap fume hole.

What are the chances of the injector pump being junked? I hope this is not the case! I will try the solutions already mentioned and see what happens!

Thanks guys!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

You might have aproblem bleeding it so here is some info from areply on another forum about a584.

Yes no lift pump, can be a bit of apain to re bleed, the system relies on the transfer pump in the injector pump sucking it through . Do not rely on running till filters are stuffed full and tractor will not run, suction from transfer pump has been known to cause genuine Bosch filters to collapse allowing the crap in the filter to contaminate the injector pump. Very expensive!!!!!

Hints to help, 1) before making filter change fill up fuel tank. 2) if tractro is on a slope have engine facing downhill so tank is higher.3) Use of a low pressure airline to pressurise tank (with some shop cloths around filler neck will get fuel flowing quicker) 4) make sure battery is in agood state of charge to allow plenty of cranking to suck fuel through.5) finally crack off 1 or 2 injector lines to clear air from HP side of injector pump.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att 

Layout of fuel tank supply & rtn lines + balance line.

Suggest to clean out tank, remove all valves and balance line

Valves/ Fittings going into tank have a stub pipe sticking apx 1.5inches up inside tank so bottom of tank legs acts as a crap collector. over the years this builds up untill crap level now interferes with the fuel flow into stub pipes Best cleaning tool is a pressure washer lance, single jet used through yhe filler and fuel sender holes.


----------



## lawnphysics (May 1, 2011)

Alright guys,

The fuel is not the problem. All lines are clean. I destroyed one of the 90 degree elbows coming out of the tank. I should have a new on Tuesday. Using a make shift one from home depot for now.

The lines have been bled and fuel is making it to the pump. Tractor now won't start at all. Tractor use to start and just act like it was starved of fuel, rev up, starved of fuel, repeat process a couple of times and die.

A friend who is a diesel mechanic has told me that according to my description of the problem, that I have a flex ring gone bad inside the BOSCH. He told me a place to take the BOSCH and have it fixed, the injectors checked and cleaned, nearby my area.

My question is this: Is there a Flex Ring in the BOSCH on the 484 CASE? Also, do you guys think this could be the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know about your injector pump. You say that the lines going to your pump are bled of all air, but did you bleed the air from your pump to the injectors. If you still have air in the injector lines, it still may not start. Too bleed the air from your injectors, have someone crank over your engine while you loosen each injector a little bit ( one at a time ) until you get a steady flow of diesel, then tighten. Good luck! Bye


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Lawnphysics, how did you get on ? Have you fixed it yet ??


----------



## lawnphysics (May 1, 2011)

cyrush said:


> Lawnphysics, how did you get on ? Have you fixed it yet ??


Hey sorry, forgot to update. The entire issue had to do with running out of fuel. Replaced the fuel filters. Ordered some new fuel valves for the tank and viola, works great. The only other issue we have is fuel leaking around the injector pump. Yet that has been going on a long time now. When I get back into town again I will submit a picture of that leak. Perhaps someone can help me figure out where the fuel is coming from.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

lawnphysics said:


> There is a probability of their being gasoline in the diesel. My grandfather has a very bad habit of just grabbing the empty tanks and filling them up if they are handy. Regardless if they previously had gasoline or diesel in them.
> 
> 
> I am going to drain the tank, clean the tank itself out, and replace both filters in the next two days. I am then going to fill the tank up 1/2 full and see what happens. I will also check the tank cap fume hole.
> ...


Welcome to the forum lawnphysics; I am glad you have it sorted out. 
One small issue though, a small amount of Gas in the diesel will not be a problem and I have actually seen a fairly modern diesel engine run on 50/50 mix of diesel and gasoline, they do tend to knock louder but are ok for short periods.

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:

Pictures are always appreciated.


----------

